# What are these? Wood clad w chromed steel



## Dale Brown (Dec 26, 2022)

Not sure how long ago I acquired these (many years!) but my shop guy says they are close to 26" x 1 3/4" or 571 bsd. These are 36 hole wooden core rims with what seems like a sheet metal steel "wrapping" This is sort of like sewup (single tube?) configuration. No marking I can find as to manufacturer.  So, what are these called? What sort of bike would they have come on? What tires do they take? 
Thanks and Happy New Year!
Dale


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2022)

Yes, metal clad wood rims. They use glue on singletubes(aka sew-ups).


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2022)

Very nice rims.


----------



## bud poe (Dec 27, 2022)

To my knowledge, and someone here could correct me, but I think these would have come on mid 20’s-mid 30’s pre-balloon tire bikes.  I’m sure there are modern options but @prewarmachine on here might still have a nice set of original NOS era correct singletube tires that would be perfect for these rims.  Then you just need to find the rest of the bike lol.   Beautiful rims, good luck and welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 27, 2022)

$300 +++


----------



## Gully (Dec 27, 2022)

Did they ever reproduce these?


----------



## Dale Brown (Dec 28, 2022)

Thanks





 CABE folks:
I thought I had uploaded more pictures, sorry. I will try to attach a few more here. (You can see the wood inside with the metal being a sort of U shaped wrapper. These are in amzing condition if almost 100 years old! What makes & model bikes would these have been used on?


----------



## Dale Brown (Dec 28, 2022)

Balloontyre said:


> $300 +++



Hi Balloontyre, Wow, that is a chunky dollar amount. I do want to sell these but would be happy with less if it went to a good home.  What is your advice for me to find a knowledgeable buyer? Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2022)

Gully said:


> Did they ever reproduce these?



No


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2022)

Dale Brown said:


> Hi Balloontyre, Wow, that is a chunky dollar amount. I do want to sell these but would be happy with less if it went to a good home.  What is your advice for me to find a knowledgeable buyer? Thanks and Happy New Year!



List them in the deal or no deal section, and see where the bids go. If you see a number you are happy with, make the deal.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 28, 2022)

Dale Brown said:


> Hi Balloontyre, Wow, that is a chunky dollar amount. I do want to sell these but would be happy with less if it went to a good home.  What is your advice for me to find a knowledgeable buyer? Thanks and Happy New Year!



list them in the Deal or no Deal section!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 28, 2022)

I've seen these at the latest on 1934 maybe 1935 Columbia Westfield bicycles just before the transition into triple step rims. I'm sure other manufacturers utilized them as well. Someone else might be able to better answer when they first developed these.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 29, 2022)

Another below example of your ballooner 26" rim inner and outer profile.  Yours is glue on and this is a channeled out version to accept a beaded 26" super balloon tire with tube.  Yours could be modified I believe, but are so nice I would leave them alone..


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Dec 29, 2022)

Probably mid 30s, as chrome was introduced around 1930.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 31, 2022)

I have a few wheels like those, also NOS
mine have a Lobbell stamp on them (on the chrome)
I'll try to dig them out and take a picture for you guys

did you ever see a stamp on yours?


----------



## Dra (Jan 1, 2023)

I’ve seen a pair of nos single tubes on eBay. Would anyone have any 28” nickel rims in close to these condition? Happy new year! Be safe


----------

